# Please help me with a notebook purchase - Rs. 50,000; needed for interior design.



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello! 

OK, I have a budget of around Rs. 50,000 and I need a notebook from any company.

I need it for the purpose of interior design and it should run AutoCAD 2008 and 3DsMAX properly. There is no other requirement.

Are both these applications fully compatible with Vista?

Thank you!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

tere mac ko kya hua


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 23, 2007)

hey use cross over on mac and run.. not working or what ??

then buy Dell 1520

Intel C2D T7250
2 Gb Ram 667 Mhz
8600 GT 256 MB Ram
15.4 Widescreen with TrueLife
Vista home Premium

this config will come around 54k

other goodies is you get is to choose color and 2 mp camera .

hey can't u dual boot Windows Vista on Your MAC Computer ??

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64496


Those 2 apps might not work in Win Vista if Mircosoft engineers have not done their home work.. which i think is  what most likely to happen ... or may be MS has really worked vista out v.well


----------



## Akshay (Nov 23, 2007)

+1 for Dell 1520. Upgrade to 15.4" screen with trulife for free and add a nVidia GeForce 8400M GS 128MB card to it. This will keep the system in almost ur budget of Rs.50k


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks, Akshay! 

But she does not want to buy a Dell. Something about having to buy it online and poor customer service...

Is the HP Pavilion dv6516tx any good?



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hey use cross over on mac and run.. not working or what ??


I told the teacher at my college that I will use my own software at home. I am not using something with an interface as crappy as AutoCAD's. Looks like a friggin' space ship, that thing!



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hey can't u dual boot Windows Vista on Your MAC Computer ??


Trust me, I love my Mac. It has served me well and I have no intention to subject it to such torture. 



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> tere mac ko kya hua


Why does everyone ask me this every time I post a thread about wanting to buy a PC? Isn't it pretty damn obvious that I would never voluntarily make a nightmare come true, let alone pay for it? 

I'm asking advice for my sister whom I don't want to buy a Mac for because I would then have to serve as customer support.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 23, 2007)

^^abey khadoos  , behan ki help karne ko "Customer Support" kehta hai aur usko sikhane se bachne ke liye mac book nahi dilwaana chahta ??? saari duniya ko lecture deta hai mac use karne ke liye aur ghar me ye haal ????


Really Strange and Bad on ur part.

BTW, Dell 1520 Rocks.  Else, Acer gemstone one are also good.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^abey khadoos  , behan ki help karne ko "Customer Support" kehta hai aur usko sikhane se bachne ke liye mac book nahi dilwaana chahta ??? saari duniya ko lecture deta hai mac use karne ke liye aur ghar me ye haal ????
> 
> 
> Really Strange and Bad on ur part.


She does not stay with me or even near me. Trust me, it is very difficult to serve as tech support to a newbie who has absolutely no clue, specially when you're not around to physically assist them with the machine.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 23, 2007)

Get a Dell 1520.. U ll need atleast a 8600m gt to run 3ds max properly..
Get a t5250+2gb ram+8600gt+160gb hdd+ etc
ll cost u around 52k


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 23, 2007)

^^u can get T7250 and rest same in 49k



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> She does not stay with me or even near me. Trust me, it is very difficult to serve as tech support to a newbie who has absolutely no clue, specially when you're not around to physically assist them with the machine.


Hmm,Right. No one else can understand it better because I was working in Linksys Tech Suport before and had to get things working by giving instructions over the phone to those almost computer illiterate(read most stupid ) US guys. Its really tough. I am glad you are choosing a safe way out.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 23, 2007)

for whom is this laptop ?? any way 
you or some one else actually ??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 23, 2007)

^^he said , its for his sister.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2007)

Guys, she does not want a Dell. Any other options?

In case I forget to mention it every time I post, I'm thanking all of you who post in advance, OK? Free fake candies to all of you from me!


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Is the HP Pavilion dv6516tx any good?


 just 1 word: super sexy make that 2 words


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2007)

No notebook from HP can ever be sexy. I've seen it and it is just the normal average **** that their every other notebook is.

I just want to know, whether she should buy it or not?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 23, 2007)

abbey just buy dell ... they are sexy .. buy her the pink one

its really easy to buy dell ... don't be lazy .... and ignorant its question of 50k and good laptop and also sexy laptop


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No notebook from HP can ever be sexy. I've seen it and it is just the normal average **** that their every other notebook is.
> 
> I just want to know, whether she should buy it or not?


 dude now dont open ur crap can again .... the nb looks sexy and behaves too but u need to unload the crap ware bundled ... me have this 1 yaar 

as far as dell is concerned the only problem with dell is that their machines are very simple in design and its always a compuetr or a call center ur in touch with where as in case of hp ur face to face with a human


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Is the HP Pavilion dv6516tx any good?


This is the best laptop from HP right now for these tasks.



> I told the teacher at my college that I will use my own software at home. I am not using something with an interface as crappy as AutoCAD's. Looks like a friggin' space ship, that thing!


Lolz...get used to it. U won't get "Just look at the UI, it looks so cool" effect with CAD apps. 

Both dell 1520 & DV6516tx are good for this job. Just make sure u have atleast 2 GB RAM, with anything from a Geforce 7 series with 256 MB Dedicated RAM.

Both dell & HP come with good dual core CPU & 2 GB RAM along with GeForce 8400/8600, if possible get the model with 256 MB RAM.

3Ds Max 9 & AutoCAD 2008 both work flawlessly with Windows Vista, after disabling Aero temporarily which these apps disable themselves when launched


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2007)

I think your options are Dell or HP leaning more towards HP. Btw, make sure you can install XP on it. Cause my friend got a Sony Vaio, and needed to run some important software only available on XP. But darn if there are no sata controllers, drivers and such.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 24, 2007)

I wanted to buy one with Windows XP Professional pre-installed (due to the advice of many people, including you) but I guess that is not possible. Well, if AutoCAD and 3DsMAX work, like gx_saurav said, then I guess she won't be needing XP... hopefully...



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> abbey just buy dell ... they are sexy .. buy her the pink one


The "girls like pink" thing is way too cliché.



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> its really easy to buy dell ... don't be lazy


I'm not the one doing the buying, dude. And it's like iMav said, if something goes wrong with it, she wants to get tech support from a human being, face-to-face.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> as far as dell is concerned the only problem with dell is that their machines are very simple in design and its always a compuetr or a call center ur in touch with where as in case of hp ur face to face with a human


You're right. That is why she wants to go for Sony VAIO (which I told her not to) or HP.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz...get used to it. U won't get "Just look at the UI, it looks so cool" effect with CAD apps.


Oh, I've already found a few much better replacements for it on Mac OS X that are fully compatible with the 'DWG' format and for a change, don't have a suckass interface. I use a Mac; I don't have to "get used to" crap. I stopped doing that when I bought it. 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Both dell 1520 & DV6516tx are good for this job. Just make sure u have atleast 2 GB RAM, with anything from a Geforce 7 series with 256 MB Dedicated RAM.
> 
> Both dell & HP come with good dual core CPU & 2 GB RAM along with GeForce 8400/8600, if possible get the model with 256 MB RAM.
> 
> 3Ds Max 9 & AutoCAD 2008 both work flawlessly with Windows Vista, after disabling Aero temporarily which these apps disable themselves when launched


Thank you! I'll ask her to buy the HP one then. 

Thanks to everyone for the helpful inputs! I'm thinking of telling her to buy the *HP Pavilion dv6516TX* then. I suppose all of you agree that this is a good choice?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I wanted to buy one with Windows XP Professional pre-installed (due to the advice of many people, including you) but I guess that is not possible.


 
U can install it yourself after u buy.



> Well, if AutoCAD and 3DsMAX work, like gx_saurav said, then I guess she won't be needing XP... hopefully...


 
She won't, trust me. 




> Thanks to everyone for the helpful inputs! I'm thinking of telling her to buy the *HP Pavilion dv6516TX* then. I suppose all of you agree that this is a good choice?


 
This is a laptop i m eyeing on, so yeah...this is a nice choiec.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 24, 2007)

The dell 1520 > hp dv 6516tx.. 
But if u dont want a dell the HP is a good option..


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2007)

But just make sure you _can_ install XP without any professional assistance. My friend had to pay someone 2k to install XP and even then there were no sound drivers (he needed to use a sound program). The reason for XP? Cause as of now it offers much better performance and driver/software compatibility. I'm not sure how this AutoCAD works, but there might be an important plugin that does work or something...


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 24, 2007)

Let your sister read this thread 
best one IMO
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/generi...7990&cc=in&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_INEN


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> But just make sure you _can_ install XP without any professional assistance. My friend had to pay someone 2k to install XP and even then there were no sound drivers (he needed to use a sound program). The reason for XP? Cause as of now it offers much better performance and driver/software compatibility. I'm not sure how this AutoCAD works, but there might be an important plugin that does work or something...


 if u want xp then go for some acer crap .... but hey arya before u come back with ur sister's complains that vista is too slow tell her to update it and remove the crap ware especially that fugging norton and use avast or avira


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

So..... we cant run those apps (AutoCAD 2008 and 3DsMAX) in MAC 

I dont know why developers wont write any such programs for MAC . 

Maybe, they know MAC is a frog in a well... 

anyway, here's a HP lappy with EV-DO : *www.santhosh.pcchitchat.com/?p=16


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> I dont know why developers wont write any such programs for MAC .


 its because macs are for fun and not for real work


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess people pay me for having fun then!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 24, 2007)

Heh, heh! Good one! 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> U can install it yourself after u buy.


It would be quite stupid to pay for the notebook and then install a pirated copy of the operating system.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> She won't, trust me.






			
				iMav said:
			
		

> but hey arya before u come back with ur sister's complains that vista is too slow tell her to update it and remove the crap ware especially that fugging norton and use avast or avira


I know the PC industry sucks. Steve Jobs was right when he said that, "There’s some stuff in our industry that we wouldn’t be proud to ship. And we just can’t do it. We can’t ship junk. There are thresholds we can’t cross because of who we are."

I know she is buying junk and I am definitely not going to come back and complain about it.



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> So..... we cant run those apps (AutoCAD 2008 and 3DsMAX) in MAC


Yeah, Windows applications don't directly run on Mac OS X. Try running iPhoto or Final Cut Pro or Delicious Library on Windows.



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> I dont know why developers wont write any such programs for MAC


There is more CAD software written for the Mac than there is for Windows. And they don't suck, for a change. We can run AutoCAD on Mac OS X too, using CrossOver.

Stop with your nonsense, already. One fool stops, another one steps up to the plate to replace him.


Thanks, however, to all of you for the contribution to the thread! I hope a flame war does not start over this now. If some moderator wishes to take out that key now, I don't have a problem with it.


----------

